# The Future of Diabetes Care in Leicester



## Beckie (Feb 26, 2009)

Diabetes UK East Midlands and NHS Leicester City warmly invite the public to a meeting to discuss the future plans for diabetes care. 

On the evening people will be given the chance to put questions to a local panel of healthcare professionals and commissioners. 
This is the chance to have those questions answered about the type of care people with diabetes will be receiving from the NHS in the future.

The meeting will take place on the 25 March at The Peepul Centre, Orchadson, Avenue, Leicester, LE4 6DP from 7pm-9pm. Everyone is welcome including friends, family and carers.
If you wish to come along please book by contacting Diabetes UK East Midlands on 0115 9507147 or email Rebecca.Guy@diabetes.org.uk


----------

